# Sticky bit



## rbizzell33 (Mar 26, 2010)

How do you remove the sticky bit on the users home directory? I synced up a user home directory and now I can't login with user account infor. I telneted  to port 143 imap and it says the +t bit is set on the users home directory


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 26, 2010)

`# chmod uog-t /dir`
you may want to also use -R flag to make sure all subdirs doesn't have sticky bit set
`# chmod -R uog-t /dir`

chmod(1)


----------



## rbizzell33 (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate your help


----------

